# Mead Ranger year?



## biker (Oct 9, 2015)

Was wondering what year this Mead Ranger is? It has the gilled tank but no amber lighted circular ports on the sides. Double diamond frame, delta silver ray on the front fender, tubular rack, possibly chrome seat undercarriage. I thought double diamond frames were early but gilled tanks were later, but I have only found through web searching gilled tanks with the amber side lights and this has no amber side lights.??? Looks to be hanging in the garage for about 20-30 years by the thickness of dust accumulated on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2015)

It looks like a 1936 frame to me the seat stays are slightly rounded not straight like a double diamond. 
Here is another 36 motorbike



No it's not mine anymore.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is my 1936 [black and cream] and the 35 brown. the 35 has no gills in the tank and flat braces.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 9, 2015)

Schwinn built Rangers are typically a year behind in production. 36 frame and 37 tank if it has gills and the straps are forward mounted...


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> It looks like a 1936 frame to me the seat stays are slightly rounded not straight like a double diamond.
> Here is another 36 motorbike
> View attachment 241997
> No it's not mine anymore.




I agree. 36 or newer.


----------



## biker (Oct 9, 2015)

So it looks like its maybe a 1936 comparable to the black and cream bike tinker posted. Any idea of value on the bike?


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2015)

ronbug said:


> So it looks like its maybe a 1936 comparable to the black and cream bike tinker posted. Any idea of value on the bike?




Hard to say from just that one photo. Need to see more. And the inside of the tank.


----------



## biker (Oct 9, 2015)

ronbug said:


> So it looks like its maybe a 1936 comparable to the black and cream bike tinker posted. Any idea of value on the bike?




Some more photos.


----------



## biker (Oct 9, 2015)

Posted some more photos.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 9, 2015)

36 for Schwinn, 37 for Mead, 2k ball park IMO


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 9, 2015)

I would agree!


----------

